# I wanna build my own musky baits



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to build, or learn to build my own musky bait. I have all the tools I will need, scroll saw,drill press, belt sander, you name it I probably have it. What I don't know it what woods should I use, should I stick with oak, maple, or should I use something softer? Also, what about size's, thickness's, shapes? There are so many options, I am just looking for a base line idea then I can deviate from there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is the place to ask those questions! there is a tremendous amount of info you can sift through in the posts. I am new as well, but IMHO you can't go wrong starting out with poplar, or cedar. they are both easy to work with and cheap so mistakes don't hurt as bad while you are honing you skills. Just my 2 cents worth.

Everyone here is very helpful.

Best of luck,
Muskyslayer


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think that the best way to get started is to read the entire Tackle Making forum. If you don't want to read the whole thing, at least read the first years worth of posts. You will have to sift through a lot of threads that are not necessarily helpful as far as how to get started, but you will find TONS of useful information. There are several step-by-step, how-to build lures threads (with pictures) from the lure making masters (VC1111 and TIGGER).
It may take a few hours of your time, but it will be time well-spent.

Brian


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

F1504X4 said:


> I want to build, or learn to build my own musky bait. I have all the tools I will need, scroll saw,drill press, belt sander, you name it I probably have it. What I don't know it what woods should I use, should I stick with oak, maple, or should I use something softer? Also, what about size's, thickness's, shapes? There are so many options, I am just looking for a base line idea then I can deviate from there. Thanks in advance!


*And we want you to. * The site below has numerous schematics for you to pick and choose from. http://www.lurebuilding.nl/indexeng.html


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats a nice site. I was able to boat my first musky of the year today so now I am even more anxious to start some lure building. Thanks for all the info.....Next week when I am off I will start sifting through some old threads and see what I can come up with. Thanks Again.


----------

